# New Scorpion Fish pics and opions



## stan11003 (Jan 22, 2008)

So got this fish he is about foot long he sits in 120G with some other fish. He doesn't seem to like krill and only eats whole silversides. I need any advice you guys have on the fish. I know he is a scorpion fish but as to what species I have no idea what species though.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

looks like my mother-in-law species schmidt


----------

